# Canadian Haunters



## halloweeny78 (Aug 15, 2011)

The Canadian Haunted Attractions Conference that will be held in Hamilton in April 2012. You can check out their site here: 
http://www.canadahaunts.ca/chac/

Does anybody plan on attending? Wouldn't it be great if we could have a Halloween Forum hoard meet there? From what I understand it's still a young convention and is steadily growing. Hopefully with enough support we can rival some of the big conventions that occur states side!


----------

